# Hundreds of Saxon graves unearthed on new pub site



## Rosemary (Sep 19, 2009)

A perfectly preserved pair of glass drinking cups was found when the grave of an Anglo-Saxon warrior was unearthed during building work on a new pub, Yourswale reports.

The burial place was one of more than 200 uncovered at a site in Sittingbourne, known as The Meads.

Other findings included swords, spears, shields, decorative beads and other jewellery, as well as fragments of clothing.

Your Canterbury News


----------



## Drachir (Sep 19, 2009)

Very interesting.  Looking at the pictures some of the finds seem amazingly well preserved.


----------



## nj1 (Sep 19, 2009)

Great find!!
I'd love to visit the town and watch them clean up those finds, good idea that, to do it in public. Some of those beads look almost modern and the sword looks new.


----------

